# So I just left a different forum



## showmeyourtints (Jun 2, 2008)

Like it says, I just left a different "pitbull" forum. It seemed that all anyone wanted to do was bash Ambulls. The threads(several) were resoundingly negative, and made me feel very unwelcome. Some members even went as far as to say "the majority of Ambull owners are thugs/irresponsible..And that's a fact". I couldn't believe that when I read it. I totally understand that everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but when someone tries to pass their opinion off as fact, that is when I call shenanigans. I sincerely hope that this forum is full of opinionated people, but that those people are respectful and educated, because that is what I try to bring to the table. I may get frustrated at times, and let my emotions get the better of me, but I'm human, and will admit my fault. I look forward to making new friends, learning more about all our bully breeds, and possibly helping some people.
And Kaiser says hi!!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome! :welcome:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

WELCOME, I hope you find a home here! Cute pup by the way!!!!


----------



## showmeyourtints (Jun 2, 2008)

Thx guys/gals. Just from reading the forum rules, I think I like it better here already.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

:cheers: glad you came by :cheers:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey. That is one cute little bully!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Stop showing me pics of that pup. I will steal him lol He is so handsome. I love the Neo face.

I want an ambully so bad but to find a good breeder of one is so hard.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Welcome to GoPitbull, we hope you enjoy your stay..


----------



## MICHELEAMBER (May 1, 2008)

WELCOME TO THE SITE. I LOVE YOUR PUP SO CUTE!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueTyco (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome!! It's a great group here and many of them are very knowleddeable about pitbulls. They have helped me a lot. 

BTW good looking dog!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Again... Welcome. 
Sometimes opinions fly and emotions get the better of us. Everybody on this site has differing feelings towards American Bullies, some good some bad. I just wanted to say if hear something you don't like stick around anyway, there's no reason to deprive yourself of an eduacation. I think your dog is just adorable. Hope you stick around, it's good to have you here with us!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Hope you checked back on the other forum. Most of the people wanted you to stay.  You shouldn't let an opinionated few run you off. The general consensus over there is that folks don't have a problem with bullies, just when people breed them way out-of-standard but still persist in calling them APBTs.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Was it G-D? I like that forum, it's very serious and in depth... You could learn alot from either of these forums though!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

no i believe it was "pbf",either way,the talk will get pretty gnarly every time a bully's called a apbt and some sites are more uptight than others,this one is actually laid back in comparison,jmo........
Again welcome,enjoy your stay!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Zildjian & I welcome you ! This place is a great 2nd home. ​


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

welcome to the forum. we dont bash bullies here only bad bully breeders along with bad pitbull breeders usually bybs. i personally love both breeds but i am loyal to the true american pitbull terrier standards. i dont think i would mind owning an american bully though. my friend just got one the pics of it are adorable!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome!!! I  your dog, he is a handsome lil man!!!
Don't let anyone ruffle your feathers...it's an opinion and thats all it is.
Everyone here is only human to...but if you will listen there are alot of very knowledgable ones here and you can learn alot from them.

I personally love this site and I know you will to. Post more pics of your dog!!!
PLEEEEEZZZZ!!!!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome this place is great this is actually my fav forum! oh and I'm starting to become a ambully lover myself when they are not being passed off as APBT's and your little guy is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome!!!! Yep I agree that is one cute pup. I would t o some day have an Ambully. I just don't care for it when people who have an Ambully say they have an APBT. You should be proud enough of your breed to call it what it is. I hope you like it here.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

showmeyourtints said:


> "the majority of Ambull owners are thugs/irresponsible..And that's a fact".


That's quite ironic, since the media has always said that about APBT owners even before the AmBully was created. As I recall, the media has said that gang members, drug dealers, pot growers, and thugs are the ones that own apbt's. So don't pay attention to those opinions, they were just trying to get under your skin.

You have found a good place now, so start spreading around some of your input :cheers:


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Welcome! You have to remember that everyone is entitled to thier opinion. If we all agreed on the same standards then there would only be one breed of dog in the entire world.....how boring would that be? People will get offended if you call your AmBully a pitbull. The AmBully was bred for thier appearance whereas APBTs were bred for thier agility and gameness. I like both and I own both. Check out my bully girl "Charlotte"......what a lazy pile of dog she is!!!!! I love her just the same.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*welcome*

welcome to the group. I have a house full of Ambullies, and have found genuinely interested folks here who have what is best for our breed at heart. Sure we love a hot debate, but everyone here wants to educate and elevate those who want to know. Glad you're here.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Welcome to the forum! * :welcome:


----------



## showmeyourtints (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes. I posted in the other forum my issues, and they were quickly resolved. There seem to be many people there, as well as here, that are educated and respectful. I have since retracted my goodbye from the other forum, due to the overwhelmingly positive response my post received. I have only within the last week found out what an Ambully was, and I am starting to understand why it is a highly touted debate. I won't claim my dog is anything that he is not. But from an uneducated persons point of view- I had a UKC/ADBA registered APBT, according to his papers/registry. If someone doesn't know about Ambullies, or doesn't know that the breed exists, it takes a lot more tact in letting them know what they actually own. At first, I was like "WTF, I know what my dog is. I have the papers to prove it." Now I am realizing that my breed of dog falls under the APBT "umbrella", and isn't actually an APBT. That being said, I thank you all again for the warm welcomes. 
Here is my fat man after his dinner. His huge stomach dwarfs his head...lol. And no, he doesn't have worms, he was just wormed last week after his 2nd set of puppy shots:


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

He looks just like Rain!!! Her belly is awlways huge. She eats anything and everything..whether it is edible or not. I am constantly chasing her around the house to get something out of her mouth. My hubby swears we bought a vacuum cleaner for no reason!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

OMG look at that pot belly!!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

awwwww how freaking cute is he!!!!!!! I will be expecting him in Overnight UPS please ! j/K


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh what a fatty.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

lol cute lil piggy


nice crop job to! handsome


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey Tints! I don't really frequent that other forum anymore either. Too many soap boxes 

I like this forum. So welcome! :thumbsup:


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Holy Hell he is cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:love2: :love2: :love2: 

I have one of each and love them both the same!!!!!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

showmeyourtints said:


> Like it says, I just left a different "pitbull" forum. It seemed that all anyone wanted to do was bash Ambulls.


I know the forum and i get quite a bit of resistance there as well,but even if nobody replys back to my post's i stay around,it's very politicaly correct at the point of being misleading at times,also good info to be found there,basically a prorescue first forum....I have no problem with that..


----------



## TCARTER (Jun 12, 2008)

showmeyourtints said:


> Like it says, I just left a different "pitbull" forum. It seemed that all anyone wanted to do was bash Ambulls. The threads(several) were resoundingly negative, and made me feel very unwelcome. Some members even went as far as to say "the majority of Ambull owners are thugs/irresponsible..And that's a fact". I couldn't believe that when I read it. I totally understand that everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but when someone tries to pass their opinion off as fact, that is when I call shenanigans. I sincerely hope that this forum is full of opinionated people, but that those people are respectful and educated, because that is what I try to bring to the table. I may get frustrated at times, and let my emotions get the better of me, but I'm human, and will admit my fault. I look forward to making new friends, learning more about all our bully breeds, and possibly helping some people.
> And Kaiser says hi!!


I know what you mean i'm trying to stick it out over there though but i've found this site to be more interesting as well. They will tell you what they think but in a manner where you actually can disagree or agree not wanna knock the hell out of them for saying something crazy. I was called a wanna be dog fighter just because i knew terminology of the "pit" and the history of the breed i love. Welcome to a new beginning. Plus you don't have to wait a week before you can start being a active member posting and learningup:


----------



## TCARTER (Jun 12, 2008)

cane76 said:


> I know the forum and i get quite a bit of resistance there as well,but even if nobody replys back to my post's i stay around,it's very politicaly correct at the point of being misleading at times,also good info to be found there,basically a prorescue first forum....I have no problem with that..


its a damn CULT over there if you have an opinion thats diffrent than the majority you are a evil dog fighter that doesn't care about the breed. oh oh damn i caught myself about to vent again


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I went over there and pushed the whole bandog thing hard,id wait for it to be brought up and then id just start pulling peoples cards,id search the forum for mentions of the word,or people blaming all the attacks in dogdom on bandogs,pretty soon,its all i went there for,although alot of minds have changed over there,and i hooked up a dock diving event for me and my dog.Basically i just attract contraversy,even when i try to avoid it,if i get cut and pasted or quoted i usualy flip out,i take it as a challenge....
I like pitbullforum,i just have little to say over there..
Although that is were i did do a fair amount of bully bashing,lol.probably even to the o.p,sorry about that.....


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

I remember those threads on that forum Tints. The threads left me speachless. I commented on the negativity some time after you did. They wanted me to stay too 'cause for some reason they thought I was leaving.  I never said I was leaving, I was just defending us AmBully owners.

Your pup is a cutie BTW!


----------



## Bevvvy (Jun 20, 2008)

hey showmeyourtints....i joined this forum today for the same exact reason...and the same exact forum!  haha.


----------



## justinsuarez (Jul 8, 2008)

*johnny cash and june carter*

[deleted].


----------



## charliecrowley (Jul 10, 2008)

*weight loss products with ephedra*

[deleted].


----------



## wadestoll (Jul 11, 2008)

*first class cheep tickets*

[deleted].


----------



## oscarleger (Jul 13, 2008)

*biodiesel cars*

[deleted].


----------



## jacobrees (Jul 25, 2008)

*academy arts culinary*

[deleted].


----------



## Kevo_the SALVADORIAN (Jul 13, 2008)

:welcome: from me and Smokey










(btw these spammers are annoying :snap: )


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Kevo_the SALVADORIAN said:


> :welcome: from me and Smokey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, they're ridiculous aren't they! Your pic. of Smokey is really cute BTW (is somebody doing a little peeing on the carpet in that pic.? Looks like it, puppies will be puppies!- Lol!).


----------



## freddyleger (Jul 31, 2008)

*california culinary schools*

[deleted].


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

i got the same "your not really welcome here" feeling from there. Boomer came from from a "byb" but his parents were great and the people were just as good. (i have to say, growing up if we didn't get a dog as a random stray we got them from a good byb, and we always had great dogs.) i now just lurk around that forum. i get alot of good info, but i still see a lot of "bashing". 
to each thier own. 
i'm new here and to some other forums so i'm still getting my feet wet and don't know what they're all about but as of yet, they are much "nicer".
your pup is a suppa cutey!! and if it's a good dog, ignore em!! and just learn!!


----------



## Kevo_the SALVADORIAN (Jul 13, 2008)

Bleu Clair said:


> I know, they're ridiculous aren't they! Your pic. of Smokey is really cute BTW (is somebody doing a little peeing on the carpet in that pic.? Looks like it, puppies will be puppies!- Lol!).


yea lol

he surprised the camera =D


----------

